

AWS Identity and Access Management - Now With Identity Federation - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/08/aws-identity-and-access-management-now-with-identity-federation.html

======
dakoller
...like the idea and they way how it is implemented.

This could open up even one more door which today stops discussions about
cloud computing usage in enterprises. (of course in these companies, which
today rely heavily on existing & own IT infrastructures)

